# Your top 10 in Boxing who are they?



## Nobody (May 30, 2007)

This is to put up who is your top 10 fighter in each division or in just one if you want.  The reason you pick is good thing to.


----------



## exile (May 30, 2007)

One of them has to be Max Baer. A phenomenally hard right, and a record of 72-12-0, including knocking out Primo Carnera and beating Max Schmeling. He received the same kind of abusive distorted depiction in _Cinderella Man_ that the great, inventive composer Antonio Salieri received in _Amadeus_ at the hands of a director far inferior to him as a creative artist. (I'm not surprised at the tremendous latent hostility of the American public towards Hollywood, based on the way both films slandered important figures in their field who deserved far better treatment).


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

exile said:


> One of them has to be Max Baer. A phenomenally hard right, and a record of 72-12-0, including knocking out Primo Carnera and beating Max Schmeling. He received the same kind of abusive distorted depiction in _Cinderella Man_ that the great, inventive composer Antonio Salieri received in _Amadeus_ at the hands of a director far inferior to him as a creative artist. (I'm not surprised at the tremendous latent hostility of the American public towards Hollywood, based on the way both films slandered important figures in their field who deserved far better treatment).


 
This is very interesting.  The treatment of Max Baer is extraordinary.

My ten would include: 

Sugar Ray Robinson
Sugar Ray Leonard
Marvin Hagler
Muhammed Ali
Joe Louis
Joe Frazier
Rocky Marciano
Oscar De La Hoya
Floyd Patterson
Jack Dempsey

No particular order here. 
Seem to have a preference for middle and heavy weights.


----------



## exile (May 30, 2007)

Great list, S_T! 

Dempsey in particular was an important theorist of boxing, and striking generally. I've tried without success to get a copy of the book he wrote on boxing, but now there seem to be a few copies floating around again and I'm going to see if Amazon has any in stock. He _thought_ about what he was doing and tried to understand it objectively and systematically, on the basis of evidencethe essence of martial artistry.

And I love what someone wrote about Joe Lewis: his jabs were like someone rapid-firing a bunch of flashbulbs at you that hit you in the face and blew up.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

exile said:


> Great list, S_T!
> 
> Dempsey in particular was an important theorist of boxing, and striking generally. I've tried without success to get a copy of the book he wrote on boxing, but now there seem to be a few copies floating around again and I'm going to see if Amazon has any in stock. He _thought_ about what he was doing and tried to understand it objectively and systematically, on the basis of evidencethe essence of martial artistry.
> 
> And I love what someone wrote about Joe Lewis: his jabs were like someone rapid-firing a bunch of flashbulbs at you that hit you in the face and blew up.


 
Dempsey, Louis, Frazier, and Ali show the different qualities that heavyweight boxers can have.  All different, all excellent.  

But there is a reason wht Robinson is at the top of my list.  When I think boxer I think Sugar Ray Robinson without fail.  He has been described as the best pound for pound boxer ever and its something I just can't argue with.  He is a very good example of why boxing is the "sweet science".


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

Just checked Amazon.  They have copies of "How to Fight Tough" in stock, only a dozen or so though.


----------



## exile (May 30, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> Just checked Amazon.  They have copies of "How to Fight Tough" in stock, only a dozen or so though.



Ah yes, that's the _second_ of his books that I was after. The first one was _Explosive Punching and Aggressive Defense_, I think it's called. That sounds like something JD would know a little about about...


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 30, 2007)

exile said:


> Ah yes, that's the _second_ of his books that I was after. The first one was _Explosive Punching and Aggressive Defense_, I think it's called. That sounds like something JD would know a little about about...


 
It didn't come up in my Amazon search.  Good luck finding it.  Sounds good.


----------



## Nobody (May 31, 2007)

Definitely Sugar Ray Robinson.
Record!
Sugar Ray Robinson 202 1940-1965 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sugar_Ray_Robinson
Look at the Record an his number of knock outs.

Total fights 202
Wins 175
Wins by KO 108
Losses 19
Draws 6
No contests 2

Thing is why i have asked this question to try an define how i should truly look into who is the best cause one could go well Robinson cause he is on several records like wins by ko's.  Number of fight in 200 an above.   That is an excellent win ratio to total number of fights.


----------



## MMAfighter (May 31, 2007)

dunno that much about boxing but....

in no particular order...
Miguel Cotto
Manny PAcquaio
Eric Morales
Barrera
Mayweahter jr.
De LA Hoya
ALi
Joe Louis
Rocky Marciano
Rocky Balboa....hahaha jk jk George Foreman


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 19, 2007)

Tyson , back in the day , was the best in my opinion.
Oscar De La Hoya
Barrera
Ricky Hatton
Prince Naseem
Steve Collins

Can't think of any more at the minute.


----------



## Cabalcincotiros (Jul 31, 2007)

1. Ray "Sugar" Robinson. Welter/middle weight. (6 world titles: 1 welterweight, 5 middleweight).
2. Muhammad Ali. Heavyweight. (what can I say? Simply "The Greatest".)
3. Roberto Duran. Lightweight. (champ in 4 weight classes and the only boxer to fight in 5 different decades).
4. Benny Leonard. Lightweight. (remained undefeated for 20 years).
5. Willie Pep. Featherweight. (best defensive fighter of all time w/a record of: 242-11).
6. Floyd Mayweather. Welterweight. (champ in 4 weight classes and best pound for pound fighter today).
7. Rocky Marciano. Heavyweight. (retired undefeated:49-0-43kos).
8. Archie Moore. Light heavyweight. (holds record for most KOs: 145).
9. Mike Tyson. Heavyweight. (in his day he was unstoppable).
10. Joe Louis. Heavyweight. (25 title defenses).
Best regards,
Cabalcincotiros.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 6, 2007)

Below is copied from a website and in no particular order.
But no-one has yet mentioned them.
The years from 1910 to 1940 were called "The Golden Age of the American 

Jewish Boxer." In those years, when boxing was the most popular sport in America, Jewish boxers dominated the sport with 26 world champions.

 Allie Stoltz,
 Abie Bain,
 Nat Arno, 
Lou Halper,
 Benny Levine,
 Hymie Kugel,
 Max Novich, 
Mickey Breitkopf, 
Maxie Fisher, 
Al Fisher.


----------

